# Chloe was groomed



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I took Chloe and had her groomed today. I took pictures and also wrote a detailed list and talked to the groomer extensively this morning when i dropped her off. I did not want her to have a sanitary trim and guess what, she got one. I wanted her hair bobbed and the face is still very long and the ears very very short. I want to fix her face, but not sure how to go about it. I picked Chloe up and didn't really check her over too well until i got home. I called the groomers and told them i wasn't happy about what they had done and that she is acting different. I was told by the groomer that i could bring her back in and they would fix her face, but i told them no and that i would not be taking her back there. I wanted to try a new groomer closer to home and that is what i did and now i'm sorry i did. Chloe is acting different than she normally does when she's groomed. The groomer did offer to give me my money back since i wasn't happy. My question is how do i get the look i want for her face? I'm going to fix it myself. I know it won't be exactly like Abbey's, but i wanted it close to it as possible. 

Here's what i wanted for her face

[attachment=42710:Abbey__s_bob.jpg]


Here's what she has now


----------



## domino_angel (Apr 17, 2008)

Looks to me like you mainly need to trim under her chin, leave the ears alone. I'm no expert, but that's what it looks like to me. 

I have had the same problems with groomers not following my intructions. The first place we went completely screwed her hair up, we quit that place. The second, the one we had been going to, they mostly do what i say, but the last time we went they trimmed around her eyes just a little. I saw it right away, and told them, and they said it was "hair breakage". BullS#!%. The "breakage" was all the same length. I suppose that could be true if they "broke" it with scissors!! I was, and am, still upset about that. After that episode was when I decided to buy some decent clippers and just do it myself, then if it looks bad it's my own fault!


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

She still looks adorable! Looks like you just need to shorten the hair under her chin.

ginny & zoe & bella


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

* :huh: Apparently the groomer doesn't understand. lol ...Did you bring the photo in??? She just needs a way shorter chin and she'll be perfect!*


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Debbie, it's a simple fix! Just scissor a straight line across the bottom of her face.
Don't cut the ear hair at all. Voila! You will have that little bob look. She looks
great as she is though, I think


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

:wub: chloe looks great :wub:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:wub: Debbie she looks adorable, a few snips and she will have a do like Abbey


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

The groomers I used never were able to work with a photo either. It was always a surprise to see what they came up with whenever I asked her to give the fluffs a new look using a photo I brought. It's really not hard to trim up the beard, just take your time. You can do it.


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

She is adorable what ever cut she has. I think everyone is right about cutting straight across her chin though. I hate Dixie's last cut too. They cut her TAIL! :exploding: I was beside myself. Isn't it aggravating? :smilie_tischkante:


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

She looks adorable as is, but if it's not what you want, just cut her beard straight across. I can't tell how long her ears are,
and you may have to let them grow in a bit to get that bobbed look, with the ears cut to the length of the chin. I love it on
Abbey and it's what I have on Bonbon. It can be a little tricky to get the ears straight across, because every time she moves
her head, the ears fall a little differently - but with patience, you or a new groomer can do it. Hey, at least she offered to give you your money back! :bysmilie:


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

I think she looks great :wub: The ears are still long so you just have to make the beard length the same as the ears. For me it is not easy cutting the beard though :blush: Sparkey will only give me 2 seconds for that part.


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

Aw, Debbie I'm so sorry you were disappointed. It's aggravating, isn't it? For some reason, groomers want to round the face and it is very hard to get them to understand not to. But I think Chloe looks :wub: Adorable :wub: in her new cut! But if you are brave enough just pin up her ears & trim her beard straight across & I think you'll have what you want. :thumbsup: or if you have a petco or something near you maybe you can have them trim the beard only while you stand there & make sure they cut it straight across.
Good Luck...you're almost there! :smilie_daumenpos: Post pictures if you try it!


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

Cute as can be  If you saw the grooming efforts in my neighborhood , you would be THRILLED with that  Sarah


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

I think she is just adorable :wub:


----------



## e&e company (Nov 2, 2008)

Hi MySugarBears ... I like the pic ... but am I going crazy? Is she wearing boots?!?


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

QUOTE (E&E Company @ Apr 29 2009, 08:53 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=769708


> Hi MySugarBears ... I like the pic ... but am I going crazy? Is she wearing boots?!? [/B]



Thank you, no your not going crazy, because it does looks as if she's wearing boots. She has allergies and chews on her feet which turned them the rust pink color. I have finally figured out what she's allergic to and now she no longer chews on her feet and they're white again.


----------



## coconuts (Apr 19, 2009)

I am a groomer and if someone had brought me that picture of the little bobbed face then I could have figured out that's what you wanted. But if she was a new groomer she may have been afraid to cut off to much or didn't know how.


----------

